# Male or Female Twin Tails?



## Cburns (Feb 15, 2010)

I have two twin tail bettas that the pet store said were females but I have my doubts. I have pictures so if anyone could help me tell that would be great.


----------



## Cburns (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry, I meant double tail. And this is a close photo of the betta. It was much smaller than any of the other male double tails at the store and I believe they were all shipped in at the same time. It's color is also less vibrant than the picture makes it out to be. It is more pale red and the blue-ish tint is only from the flash on the camera.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It looks like a male to me. He could still be really young, but his fins look long enough to be a male.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

It looks like a male to me too. If you compare the fins of this betta to all four of my females, his (or her if it really is a her) fins are much longer, and flashier.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's a picture of a female double tail: http://www.betta-fish-care.net/images/doubletail-female-betta-small.jpg Females will have an oviposer which is a little white spot on the bottom of their stomachs. Some males have this also, but it's mainly females.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Defiantly a male. The ventral fins are also waaay to long to be a female.


----------

